# Patent: Canon universal battery grip



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 5, 2020)

> Keith over at Northlight Images has uncovered a Canon USA patent showing what appears to be a “universal” battery grip for Canon cameras.
> It looks like the battery grip itself can use various “adapters” to fit on various camera bodies. There is also gearing that allows you to move the position of the tripod screw.
> You can see in the images below two different camera bodies illustrated and how the adapter could work between the camera and the battery grip.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## stefang (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm not so sure about this. I always used a grip on my EOS's, starting with an analogue EOS5, but never really liked how they fit to the bodies. That's one reason I like my EOS 1Ds.
And now Canon thinks it can get away with a one size fits all....


----------



## Stuart (Mar 5, 2020)

Will grips be a more regular sale item with mirrorless bodies typically taking more battery juice than dSLRs


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 5, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Will grips be a more regular sale item with mirrorless bodies typically taking more battery juice than dSLRs


It certainly seems like grips are more common with MILC for batterylife but they are really useful from ergonomic standpoint.


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 5, 2020)

I'll be happy to buy a universal grip, but wonder what would make Canon give up on profits from making new grip for each new camera.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 5, 2020)

I don't know how I feel about this, I expect my grip to give me buttons in the same place as my body. Will wait and see if it ever comes to be.


----------



## JustUs7 (Mar 5, 2020)

uri.raz said:


> I'll be happy to buy a universal grip, but wonder what would make Canon give up on profits from making new grip for each new camera.



Give up on profits? Nah. Make a low cost adapter and charge a nice margin. R&D costs for a one time universal battery grip that they don’t need to redesign for every new camera body and charge the same for this grip as for all their body specific grips. A lot more profit in this model.

People with more than one body will likely still buy more than one grip. Especially if bringing multiple bodies on a shoot.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 5, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Give up on profits? Nah. Make a low cost adapter and charge a nice margin. R&D costs for a one time universal battery grip that they don’t need to redesign for every new camera body and charge the same for this grip as for all their body specific grips. A lot more profit in this model.
> 
> People with more than one body will likely still buy more than one grip. Especially if bringing multiple bodies on a shoot.


Or, possibly, patent the idea and mechanism, to stop anyone else doing it, and then carry on as before?  

Having said that, given how many imitations to existing models there already are, I'm guessing it is not something that is so easy to patent away to avoid copy-cats!


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 5, 2020)

Somewhat OT: I would love to see the R5 or future R bodies being able to use the 1D batteries in the grips. This does not need to provide more FPS like Nikon, but would be handy to have one set of batteries(and one set of memory cards)


----------



## sanj (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow. This is very thoughtful of Canon. Clap clap. I personally do not have any issues with camera ergonomics without the grip. The grip is good for me only to increase battery life.


----------



## photonius (Mar 5, 2020)

uri.raz said:


> I'll be happy to buy a universal grip, but wonder what would make Canon give up on profits from making new grip for each new camera.


Perhaps there are too many copied grips around now, and Canon is looking for a way to still make business


----------



## magarity (Mar 5, 2020)

I think not all the cameras have the internal contacts in the battery compartment to do all the functions from a grip. In some models this would be purely for more battery and not vertical holding.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 5, 2020)

stefang said:


> I'm not so sure about this. I always used a grip on my EOS's, starting with an analogue EOS5, but never really liked how they fit to the bodies. That's one reason I like my EOS 1Ds.
> And now Canon thinks it can get away with a one size fits all....


agreed!!!


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 5, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Give up on profits? Nah. Make a low cost adapter and charge a nice margin. R&D costs for a one time universal battery grip that they don’t need to redesign for every new camera body and charge the same for this grip as for all their body specific grips. A lot more profit in this model.



If a new grip design is only a matter of mechanical shape, designing a new grip should be rather cheap, esp in comparison to profit on selling many copies.


----------



## Adelino (Mar 5, 2020)

uri.raz said:


> I'll be happy to buy a universal grip, but wonder what would make Canon give up on profits from making new grip for each new camera.


Profits replacing profits. In falling market companies need to look for advantages where they can.


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Mar 5, 2020)

Seems like a concept and not a product, kinda like that insane adapter that turns a mirrorless into an SLR. The adapter would be super complicated to support multiple cameras, would be less robust because it's two pieces, and the grip button layout wouldn't match the camera.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 5, 2020)

It could be an interesting way to hook a big honking battery to an itty bitty camera (that really needs a big honking battery).


----------



## unfocused (Mar 5, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Will grips be a more regular sale item with mirrorless bodies typically taking more battery juice than dSLRs


I think so. I had grips for my 7D and 5D III but didn’t bother with them on the 7D II or the 5D IV. But I got a free grip with my 24-105 And it stays on the R all the time. Makes a huge difference when shooting events.


----------



## Tremotino (Mar 5, 2020)

So which battery(ies) do you put inside? Is it compatible with only one type? Since i won't buy different batteries only for the grip. Or is there a non removal lipo inside?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 5, 2020)

I think grip design could be carried a big step further. Imagine an optical port that would feed data from the bus that goes to the in camera card slots and links to the grip. In the grip are not only batteries, but a number of card slots that could double or triple available card memory without having to shut down and replace cards.
Another possibility is a Video Processing grip that would solve the in camera head buildup. The technology exists, it's just a matter of design.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 5, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I think grip design could be carried a big step further. Imagine an optical port that would feed data from the bus that goes to the in camera card slots and links to the grip.


Or a Thunderbolt 3 port. Could probably be used to provide power to the camera too.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 5, 2020)

How would this affect the weather sealing?


----------



## TMHKR (Mar 5, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I think grip design could be carried a big step further. Imagine an optical port that would feed data from the bus that goes to the in camera card slots and links to the grip. In the grip are not only batteries, but a *number of card slots* that could double or triple available card memory without having to shut down and replace cards.
> Another possibility is a *Video Processing grip* that would solve the in camera head buildup. The technology exists, it's just a matter of design.


May I say... "Canon Processing Power / Memory Card Expansion Attachment Grip EAG-01"?
You might actually contact Canon on this one, it seems quite viable.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 6, 2020)

TMHKR said:


> May I say... "Canon Processing Power / Memory Card Expansion Attachment Grip EAG-01"?
> You might actually contact Canon on this one, it seems quite viable.


I tried to find a contact for somebody in Canon but no luck.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 6, 2020)

Another Canon patent that will never see the light of day. Even if it was released, it would probably be $225 for the base unit and $75 for each adapter. One way or another. they're getting the money...


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 6, 2020)

I wonder how Canon can patent this given that Olympus has already done this with production cameras? Canon alterations from Oly design are "obvious to anyone skilled in the art." 

The Oly OMD-EM5 battery grip comes as two pieces - an adapter plate with improved hand grip but no battery and a battery pack that attaches to it. Adapter can be used by itself if all one needs is a better hand grip. Battery remains in camera body.

The Oly EM5 Mark II uses a different adapter/hand grip but the same battery pack as the Mark I. All are weather sealed.

Difference w/Canon patent is Oly uses a connector on camera body rather than using protrusion into the battery compartment. Two batteries on Canon battery pack, one on Oly (other battery remains in the camera body). No Oly adjustment for tripod attachment point.


----------



## masterpix (Mar 6, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


There is a small problem with such a grip, for each camera has different shape and size, therefore the grip, although all have pretty the same looks, each first the body it designed to. The 5D body does not have the same curves as the R5.


----------



## slclick (Mar 6, 2020)

I wonder why there was never a grip extension for the R like the RP. I thought it was a great product, hands come in many sizes you know.


----------



## thejaysellers (Mar 6, 2020)

I have two EOS Rs, both with battery grips. The USB-C charging port and power supply have come in handy, saving time and effort. I keep one power supply on my desk at work and one one my desk at home. I never have to pull the batteries out at all. I'd love to see that option on my 5D mk iv and 6D mk ii.


----------



## timmy_650 (Mar 6, 2020)

I think this is smart bc then you could change the type of batteries. You could sell a grip that uses LP-6 batteries and one that uses 1D batteries. 
I wouldn’t be shocked to see 1dx3 and R5 in pro bags. It would be nice to use 1D batteries in both camera.


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 7, 2020)

slclick said:


> I wonder why there was never a grip extension for the R like the RP. I thought it was a great product, hands come in many sizes you know.


Meike makes one.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 7, 2020)

slclick said:


> I wonder why there was never a grip extension for the R like the RP. I thought it was a great product, hands come in many sizes you know.



The RP does not have a battery grip so it’s grip extension is a way to sell you a lesser version of a battery grip. Once you get a battery grip on a camera it feels more at home in the hand and balances better with anything over 200mm plus.


----------



## slclick (Mar 7, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> The RP does not have a battery grip so it’s grip extension is a way to sell you a lesser version of a battery grip. Once you get a battery grip on a camera it feels more at home in the hand and balances better with anything over 200mm plus.


I disagree to a certain point. The standard battery grip has a portrait/landscape orientation hold function the grip extension does not. The extension is just a little bit of purchase added for larger hands.


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 8, 2020)

photonius said:


> Perhaps there are too many copied grips around now, and Canon is looking for a way to still make business



And the universal grip would not be copied?


----------



## uri.raz (Mar 8, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Give up on profits? Nah. Make a low cost adapter and charge a nice margin. R&D costs for a one time universal battery grip that they don’t need to redesign for every new camera body and charge the same for this grip as for all their body specific grips. A lot more profit in this model.



If the electronic interface is the same (a universal adapter wouldn't work otherwise), making a new camera-specific grip is just a matter of reshaping the plastic, a quick & cheap job.


----------

